

Luminus- A Clojure web framework - samrat
http://www.luminusweb.net/

======
mark_l_watson
I have three active web apps written using Noir and I have been thinking of
converting them as recommended to plain old compojure (mainly just changing
how routes are defined).

Luminous looks useful for people just starting out.

Off topic, but I am looking into writing my own little framework for 'one page
apps' for Clojure. This is a common enough use case that I would like a fast
start that is more scaled down than ClojureScriptOne, etc.

